# How do I know if a request is a surge?



## mochajave (Jan 31, 2018)

Does it have a sign displayed on it if it is a surge request? I have done some surge rides before but don’t recall if the request shows it or not before I accept it... same question for Lyft... does the app shows?


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

Yes it shows up on the request. Read all the info when it appears. You'll see it. I Promise.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Donshonda said:


> Yes it shows up on the request. Read all the info when it appears. You'll see it. I Promise.


After a short while...

You cant miss it...8>)

Look for the red...stay offline...

When your in it...go online...8>)

Easy peasy...

Rakos


----------



## dman0617 (Mar 13, 2018)

It will say 1.5 or some other number followed by the uber symbol when you get a ride request. Lyft says something like 10p%Primetime.


----------



## mochajave (Jan 31, 2018)

yep i have been online just to watch the requests without accepting them, i know what they look like now. thanks for all the reply!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Remember....

only YOU can kill the surge...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/❤️beginners-advice❤️.149152/#post-2233155


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

mochajave said:


> Does it have a sign displayed on it if it is a surge request? I have done some surge rides before but don't recall if the request shows it or not before I accept it... same question for Lyft... does the app shows?


For Uber, it shows up on the right side of the ping (I think) - either that or the center near the top of the ping. It will be the only number besides the pax rating, and it's pretty easy to tell which is which - surge will usually be 1.4- 3.4 (and has the surge symbol next to it) and pax rating will be around 4.1 - 4.9


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

The surge displayed is not always truthful. I've had occasions when the _alleged_ surge multiplier shown on the ping screen was not the surge multiplier I was paid with. Just a couple weeks ago I got a ping at 1.9x and I was paid at 1.2x.


----------

